

High Costs Offset an Increase in Revenue at Etsy Inc - MaxQuentero
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/05/business/high-costs-offset-an-increase-in-revenue-at-etsy-inc.html?_r=0

======
zer00eyz
This should not surprise anyone.

Etsy is a mess. They do pretty interesting engineering work but I have to
wonder about some of the business decisions they have made.

I don't think that Etsy has done nearly enough to support their sellers. This
isn't a new development either. They need to take a good long hard look at
seller tools, and what they have really done to the seller community.

\- Removal of buyer feedback (there are bad buyers out there) EDIT: Etsy
removed the ability for SELLERS to leave feedback on BUYERS

\- Poor customer service, I have a list of folks who "etsy trust and safety
has wronged"

\- Draconian forum policies. Have a legitimate complaint about etsy, well you
can't have a civilized rational conversation on their forum system.

\- Start a conversation that is "negative" about etsy in a public forum
elsewhere, if they figure out who you are they WILL close your shop.

\- Their new shipping calculator? It looks to have some markup in it. Who's
getting this money? Who is really paying for it (buyers or sellers)?

\- Etsy has a reputation of being "hand made" a lot of that "hand made" is by
small children in china now.

Every day etsy looks more and more like a more modern and feminine ebay, but
with none of the upside for sellers. Amazon is moving into handmade, and eBay
is one redesign away from being a bit more consumer friendly (again). Really
how long can they last?

~~~
loteck
I find it amusing that you advocate for increased ability for sellers, who are
Etsy's customers, to provide honest feedback to Etsy... in the next breath
after you've just advocated for the complete removal of buyer feedback.

~~~
zer00eyz
Sorry, that came across wrong.

Etsy already removed the ability for Sellers to leave feedback on buyers. It
isn't a good thing.

